# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Halloween - Strawberries

## rogerbodger

Today a video was posted on the Halloween event, showing some of the stuff:


Video: Guild Wars 2 Halloween update video: Chris and Tom try on costumes, throw things at kids | Videos | PC Gamer

Go to 2:13

You can clearly see the recipe "Strawberry ghost"

Which would indicate Strawberries will be used to make this, thus making them a highly demanded item.

Invest now,r eap the rewards later.

----------


## dervd

Just spent 100g on investing in these. Got them when they were only 43c~ or so. Hopefully I can sell them off before the bubble bursts. 8D

----------


## montgola

o damn i bought them at 1.25 silver looks like u tripled ur flow

----------


## JoseyWales

Sugar pumpkins also.
The exotic recipe was Spicy Pumpkin Cookie

----------


## atha

Looks like the recipe is Pumpkins, some kind of spicy pepper (cayenne, chili or ghostly), cookie dough
Dough is cheap now, I bought some just in case the price rise

----------


## JoseyWales

ya started buying pumpkins and strawberries

----------


## shaggsdope

I picked up a pile of each, see how it goes :-O

----------


## JoseyWales

strawberries are starting to rise  :Frown: 

pumpkin is still relatively low tho, so buy that quickly

----------


## Epicluckbox

nvm dawdwadwad

----------


## shaggsdope

Looks like wasted money? hahaha

----------


## JoseyWales

yea, lost a LOT of gold from speculation  :Frown:

----------


## dervd

Dumped them when they reached a peak at 120c, although they went a bit higher than that at one point, but whatever.. made a tidy sum.

----------

